# Anti freeze



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

What mixture or paint do you guys use for making or painting anti freeze colors?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

if youre talking about spinner blades...

a light coat of floro yellow over a gold plated blade works the best for me, silver played blades done the same way work also but i dont like them as much as gold.

if youre painting somethin else im no help


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah custom painting some reef runners


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

jamesbalog said:


> if youre talking about spinner blades...
> 
> a light coat of floro yellow over a gold plated blade works the best for me, silver played blades done the same way work also but i dont like them as much as gold.
> 
> if youre painting somethin else im no help


The same applies to painting crankbaits. Lay down a gold metallic base and shoot transparent yellow with a touch of transparent green mixed together over top. A silver base also works but the hue is a bit different. Try it on scrap paper or something white until you get the desired color figured out. Your bait should also start with a white base coat before the metallic is applied. Post your results if you would. I'd like to see what you come up with.


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

I've used lime green and/or flouro pink over stainless steel blades with good results.


----------

